# Deep water shrimpers



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

Does anyone know when the deep water shrimp boat start showing up around the spur area?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have always seen them may/June but I'm not sure of their season


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

That's around the time I have seen them (rarely) but was wondering if anyone knew when they can be expected out there.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I think they have already been out there this year. I know a guy that had a blue cut off by one about a month ago.


----------

